# Corn cob jelly runny



## bnew17 (Jun 6, 2012)

I tried making my first batch of corn cob jelly last night and it came out runny. This is the recipe i used. 

12 corn cobs
4 cups sugar
4 cups water
1 box powdered fruit pectin

I used liquid fruit pectin. In the box there are 2 containers of pectin. I used 1 container. Should i just try adding another container of pectin? It seems like i always encounter this problem.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

try putting a jar in the fridge. DH did a batch last month and the sealed jars were a bit thin but the half jar we put in the fridge firmed up fine. So we put another jar in the fridge and it firmed up as well.


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't know what to tell you about saving this batch, but you can't substitute liquid for powdered pectin, straight across. Either use boxed next time or find a recipe that calls for liquid.


----------



## bnew17 (Jun 6, 2012)

Tried it with 2 packs of pectin tonight (1 box) and same thing runny. Really irritates me. Can i re do it but add powdered pectin? I never have luck with the liquid mess


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Generally jelly has to set a bit, doesn't it, before full jelling is reached? Give it a little more time, no jostling, etc.


----------



## bnew17 (Jun 6, 2012)

Chixarecute said:


> Generally jelly has to set a bit, doesn't it, before full jelling is reached? Give it a little more time, no jostling, etc.


Its been 72 hrs on the first batch and 24 on the second batch


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

I've never made cob jelly with liquid pectin since every recipe I've ever seen calls for powdered pectin. There's no universal liquid-powder pectin substitutions in any of my other jelly recipes either.

You might be able to salvage your batch by adding some more sugar, or cooking it longer until it sets with one of these test methods. Or just strain it and use it as syrup to can up other fruit.


----------



## bnew17 (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I will try it even though i have already added pectin and it is for jelly without pectin


----------



## bnew17 (Jun 6, 2012)

I used the powdered pectin on a new batch and it worked perfectly. 3 cups juice, 1 package pectin, 3 cups sugar. Bring juice and pectin to a boil, add sugar and boil hard for 5 min. I will never use liquid pectin again


----------

